# [SOLVED] Computer is freezing randomly and not rebooting



## RodrigoDC (Apr 23, 2009)

Good afternoon, I have googled, searched this forum (and many others) asked the good folks at Microcenter, cried with my mom, and taken long walks with my dog, all to no avail.

Here's the issue as best I can describe it:

1. I had a custom-built rig (specs below), that when turning via the bios power option, very seldomly would do so. Instead, I had to turn the power button on manually, all the fans and some lights (CD-Rom, fan-led light, power led) would turn on, and then waited a few seconds until I pressed the reset button. I counted 6 seconds, and if the monitor power led lights would not come on, then I would press the reset button again. I had to do this on average four or five times until the monitor power led light would come one, and finally, I would be able to access the bios or allow it to boot to Windows.

I had to do the above because simply pressing the power button manually would almost never boot up right away (although it did happen a few times).

The funny thing is, most of the times, once the PC booted up, it would stay on all day (I work from home, so the computer is working almost all day, every day). However, randomly, especially more recently, the computer would simply freeze, no warning, no nothing, just freeze, specially in the first 15-20 minutes after booting up, but again, there was no pattern here. In order to reboot it, it was an ordeal, because I had to press the power button for about 5 seconds until the computer would shut off. I would then had to restart it, and click on the reset button again as above, except that now, I had to press it about 15-20 times. Discouraged, sometimes I tried pressing the power button for 5 seconds, disconnecting the power cable altogether for several seconds. On occasion this would work, but sometimes it would not. I could never tell if there was a power-cable disconnect-reset pattern. I'd even forgot about it all, went away to get something to drink, came back in about 30 minutes, and then the early morning ritual would be in place, that is, I may have to press the rest button ONLY about 4-5 times. Note that every time I would power the computer, the power was being supplied, because the fans and led lights would turn themselves on, but I could almost never access the bios right away, let alone boot up Windows.

2. OK, so I gave up on that rig, and decided to upgrade (I had the other built for about 2.5 years, so it was time for a change). I bought a new MoBo, new AMD processor, got a SSD to install the OS, but kept the other SATA and IDE HDs for storage and such. I also kept all 6 GBs of RAM and added another 2 GB of identical RAM to make it 8 GBs. And finally, I kept the 650 W PSU and the GPU. I even changed the case, as I had a spare one. I kid you not, but it had the exact same behavior. Except that the time to see the monitor power led light is now somewhat longer, and it appears that I do not need to pres the reset button as many times as before (small consolation). So I figure, maybe it's the PSU, or even the graphics card...nope. I change them both. I used a more powerful PSU (750 W, brand new), and an old PCIe GPU that uses less power. You guessed it, same behavior.

So that leads me ONLY with the 3 sticks of DDR3 that I carried from the older built to the new one. And I thought, let's take those three stick out, and see if I can at least boot up and reboot normally (you know, by selecting the restart option on Windows). Well, guess what, the PC is much slower (due to using only 2 GBs of RAM instead of 8), but I notice the exact same behavior.

Is this crazy or what? Can you share any light on this mystery? If you need any other info, just ask.

Thanks a million,
Rodrigo
*
NEW BUILD:*

ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 AM3+ AMD 770 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8120FRGUBOX
OCZ Solid 3 SLD3-25SAT3-60G 2.5" 60GB SATA III MLC
Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 500GB SATA 
Western Digital Caviar SE WD2000JS 200GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 
Maxtor 6Y160PO PATA HD 165GB
Kingston HyperX Blu 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G
OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G1600LV6GK
OCZ Fatal1ty 750W Modular Gaming 80Plus Bronze Power Supply 
LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

*OLD BUILD:*

ASRock M3A770DE AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD Athlon II X4 630 Propus 2.8GHz Socket AM3 95W 
OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G1600LV6GK
Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 500GB SATA 
Western Digital Caviar SE WD2000JS 200GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive
Maxtor 6Y160PO PATA HD 165GB
LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM
Optorite DVD Burner With Black Panel Beige E-IDE/ATAPI Model DD0405
APEVIA JAVA ATX-JV650W 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Power Supply
ASUS EAH5450 SILENT/DI/512MD3(LP) Radeon HD 5450 512MB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer is freezing randomly and not rebooting*

I notice a couple of component issues with both units but lets deal with one PC ,and any issue(s) it has, at a time to avoid confusion.
Post the problems you are experiencing and the specs of that particular unit.


----------



## RodrigoDC (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Computer is freezing randomly and not rebooting*

Sure Tyree. Thanks for heading my call:

The new rig has the following specs:

NEW BUILD:


ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 AM3+ AMD 770 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8120FRGUBOX
OCZ Solid 3 SLD3-25SAT3-60G 2.5" 60GB SATA III MLC
Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 500GB SATA
Western Digital Caviar SE WD2000JS 200GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive (Perpendicular Recording Technology)
Maxtor 6Y160PO PATA HD 165GB
Kingston HyperX Blu 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model KHX1600C9AD3B1/2G
OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G1600LV6GK
OCZ Fatal1ty 750W Modular Gaming 80Plus Bronze Power Supply
LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

The problem is, I cannot simply enable the bios auto power utility (the one that some bios allow you to boot up the PC every day at 10:00 am, for example) because ALMOST every time, the computer will turn itself on (i.e., the fans and led lights turn on), but it will not boot up. So, what I need to do is to manually click the power button and then wait for a few seconds. If the HDD led stays on, then the monitor would turn on and ALMOST always the computer will boot up properly. Most of the time, however, the HDD led turns itself off without booting the PC. I then need to click the reset button at last once, sometime a couple of times. I wait about 19 seconds, then the HDD led lights on, and the PC boots up fine.

With this rig, I have not noticed any unexpected freezes, at least not yet, but I've had it for only a couple of days.

Also, MOST of the times, when I try to restart from within Windows, the computer shuts down, but ALMOST never actually restarts. That is, it does NOT turn itself off, but it simply will not restart. I also noticed that when this happens, the HDD led turns off. At this point, I need to manually click the reset button once, maybe twice, wait 19 seconds or so each time, and then the computer boots Windows back up.

Thus far, once the PC boots up, it appears to work fine. But again, I've had it for only a couple of days. But at least no unexpected freezes up to this point.

I hope this makes sense to you, because it does not make sense to me. 

Any ideas?


----------



## fgreco (Nov 20, 2002)

I think that the hdd that has windows on it seems to not be working if the led light doesn't always come on but I will let tyree handle this. I just had to add is this hdd the same that has windows on it in both computers?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer is freezing randomly and not rebooting*

I don't use an AsRock Mobo's so I can't assist with the Bios settings. 
I don't know if RAM could be related to the issue but try removing one of the Kingston sticks and the odd OCZ stick and see if anything changes.
I've seen mixed RAM bring about some strange occurrences and it can't hurt.


----------



## RodrigoDC (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Computer is freezing randomly and not rebooting*

Just as an FYI, remember that I have experienced similar odd behavior with the old rig and the new one.

The new one uses the same three OSZ sticks utilized in the old rig, plus the new Kingston (although the OSZs are identical, and the Kingston is also DDR3 1600, PC3 12800, exactly as the OSC).

Here's what I have done: I have removed at random one of the OSZ sticks; used the other two ones and placed them in the appropriate slots to obtain dual channel functionality, per the MoBo's manual. The Kingston is on another slot, and according to ASRock, that should not be a problem.

Since removing the random stick, not only has it been more consistent in booting from cold starts, but thus far it appears to allow me to restart from within Windows. So perhaps one of the sticks was bad. Moreover, I have noticed that a strange and loud "clack" sound coming from within the case is no longer heard. I never though much of it since I've heard it from the beginning, when the first rig was built. This sporadic "clack" occurred randomly before, but after removing that one stick, I have not heard it since (cross my fingers).

Obviously, a few hours of testing does not make up a scientific pattern, but this is encouraging. If in fact it was a faulty stick, I will replace the other two OSZ for Kingston, and will give the rig 8GBs of identical sticks.

I will post again in a couple of days, but we may be getting there. Go figure, and I thought it was the PSU.

Thanks Tyree.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer is freezing randomly and not rebooting*

Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly cause problems, Hyper X is not known for good compatibility and 4GB should be plenty of RAM. RAM is only truly identical when purchased a a matched pair or set.
If you want/need 8GB of RAM, a 2x4GB matched pair would be the better option.
I use G.Skill or Corsair with all my builds using Asus Mobo's.


----------



## RodrigoDC (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Computer is freezing randomly and not rebooting*

I just wanted to update to close this particular post in hopes this may help someone else.

After threes days of continuous testing, I can now say that the erratic behavior I was experiencing with both rigs I built was one memory RAM stick that was faulty. It is unusual for RAM memory to fail, but it does happen. If you experience weird behavior, such as random PC freezing (not necessarily during heavy CPU demand), failing to boot to bios, periodic BSOD with different error messages, as well as other symptoms, it could very well be one or more memory sticks.

What I did was to remove one at a time. I was lucky that on the first stick I removed, all symptoms went away. If they don't, replace the one stick you took off for another one. If you continue to experience the issues above, then use one stick at a time.

Moreover, I used a fantastic and free RAM diagnostic software called Memtest86. You can download this baby and burn into a CD. Then boot your PC using a CD-ROM with the CD inside, and run the test. Don't worry about the jargon, but do so with one stick at a time. If you do get errors, then you know which stick(s) are not ripe anymore. If still in warranty, send it back. If not, tough luck, just replace it.

Mixing and matching stick of different brands, as long as they have the same specs, should NOT be a problems. There is no consensus on this. In my case, using one Kingston and two OSZ stick is not an issue. I will purchase three other Kingston sticks and utilize the remaining and older OSZ with the older (and still descent) CPU and motherboard, now that I know that it was just the memory that was failing. Had I know this from the beginning, all would have been solved with a $15 investment by purchasing another RAM stick.

Then again, I would have not learned something knew, and that friends, is invaluable.

Thanks to Tyree for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome but faulty RAM is not an usual occurrence, especially with certain brands. RAM incompatibility is more the norm with OEM Mobo's and not unusual with retail Mobo's.


----------



## adamgundy (Sep 24, 2012)

a note for anyone finding this page because of similar symptoms: I have a machine with identical motherboard and CPU to the original poster, ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 and AMD FX-8120. 

it had the same symptoms:


would fail to boot (until the reset button was pressed) one time in five
would fail to reboot (until reset button..) nine times out of ten
would just sit with a blank screen until the reset button was pushed
failed no matter where it was rebooted from, in the OS (Ubuntu 12.04 server), or from the BIOS setup screen (CTRL-ALT-DEL)
I tried removing/replacing pretty much everything: PSU, drives, memory, graphics card etc. also updated the BIOS to the latest (1.50 as I write this).

in the end it turned out to be a BIOS setting: there is a setting under 'Advanced->CPU' for 'Use C1E state' which seems to be enabled by default. disabling that fixed everything.

I also had to disable the 'combined AHCI/IDE' mode, otherwise it gave *terrible* disk performance (< 10Mb/s)


----------

